# Disability and riding



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you been checked for myasthenia gravis?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why wouldn't you be able to ride on disability? Many, many people use riding as a form of therapy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just a wild aside, but have you seen a chiropractor? sometimes a bad alignment in the neck and right under the skull can affect a lot of the body, and having headaches and all. 

I know nothing about disability.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I've applied, but so far denied, appealing it now. I'm losing my sight and I'm 61 now, worked in chemistry and biochem. I just can't see to do chemistry any longer, was already having problems on my late 50s and have been seeing a retinal specialist for almost 4 yrs now. I don't qualufy as "legally blind" yet so. When I renewed my driver's license last year I was only able to get it after my eye doctor specified daytime only, no more than 45mph and no interstate. Now a year later I'm not sure how long I'll be able to keep driving, I scare me and I've limited myself to a 10-12 mile radius around home on roads I know. I walked outside last night and started talking to a plastic bag my daughter had left on the carport, thought it was the cat until I went to pet it.I've fallen over stuff, stepped in holes, and put my hands in animal poop over the last year, can't see to recognize friends more than 8-10 ft away, but the disability people tell me I can do meaningful substantial work.
I thought about not letting them know I have a horse, but dammit, I got that horse before this eye thing went south and I may have to ride to the truckstop and back in the near future. She's mine, she tolerates my ineptness now, I actually put the curb chain in her mouth one time, takes me forever to tack up now and she patiently puts up with it all. I'll be darned if I'll part with her because if these fools at the disability office.
Therr are other things too, pains and aches, depression because I can't do things I used to do and know I won't be able to do a lot of things I still wanted to do. If you read their rules It looks like if I'd have dropped out of school, not gone to college and done menial work the I'd qualify, but since I have education beyond high school and worked a skilled position I don't qualify. I went back to school at 30 yrs old to be able to make a decent living, worked goid jobs, paid all those taxes and now find out I'd qualify for what I've paid into if I'd just majored in illiteracy and alcoholism instead.
I'm sorry for the long rant, I was just reading their grid rules last night and it's so frustrating. All you can do is researchon line anything you can find about disability and how it relates to your circumstance. They do give tips on what kind of records to keep,how to try to speed up the process, wush I could give you some advice or hope but it's a ridiculous system. Don't give up your horse ! Sometimes it's all that keeps me hoping for better times. Yes, I do have my family and a few good friends, but I was a single mom and used to doing everything for myself and now I can't. At least my horse doesn't get frustrated with me, she's just there. Go talk to a disability lawyer, it's free consultation and they can tell you where to start. Don't know if it's different from state to state but I was told to file, get denied (the usual first response) appeal that decision and then uf the appeal is denied that's when the lawyer can ask for a court hearing. Get started now, it's probably a two year process at this rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

To draw disability you almost have to get a lawyer and go to court.

It seems that you should be able to find a doctor that can figure out what is wrong with you and treat it. You will most likely have to have a diagnosis to draw disability anyway. 

I would just not mention the horse. It is none of their business anyway.


----------

